# الحمد لله PMP pass



## حامد الجمال (16 يناير 2009)

الحمد لله فقد اجتزت امتحان PMP 
و اردت ان اشرككم الفرحة معى 
ودعواتى للجميع بالتوفيق و السداد
http://www.4shared.com/file/7425060...ahy_updated-fixed_release_01-2007_3_.html?s=1


----------



## mos (16 يناير 2009)

ألف مليون مبروك 
ودائما للأمام .

مع تحياتى


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (16 يناير 2009)

الف مبروك على النجاح الباهر
ممكن توضح لى كيفية البدء فى الدراسة وكيفية الانتهاء منها


----------



## ASHAB (17 يناير 2009)

الف الف مبروك أخي...

وإلى الأمام....


----------



## Lama Alisawi (17 يناير 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك والله يساعد الجميع لتحقيق آمالهم


----------



## Amin Sorour (17 يناير 2009)

الف مبروك يا هندسه وربنا معاك و يوفقك دايما و دعوات الجميع لاني بستعد انا كمان عشان ادخل امتحن.


----------



## ahmadix (17 يناير 2009)

مبارك أخي الكريم ....


ممكن تفيدنا بطريقة دراستك للشهادة .. وأي المراجع اعتمدت ..

أخوك


----------



## حامد الجمال (18 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
و شكرا لكم 
بالنسبه للطريقه 
1- الأعتماد على الله فى كل شىء (التوكل)و حسن الظن به
2- قرائة PMBOK قبل الذهاب لأى دورات تدريبيه (ontact hours )لكى يكون اساس جيد لك
3- مذاكرة كتاب واحد للشرح (مثل كتاب ريتا او كتاب AMACOM او hill ) اعنى بذلك كتاب واحد للشرح و ليس كتب كثيرة حتى لا تتشتت الأفكار
4- الحصول على اسئلة الكتب الأخرى و اجوبتها التى ترد عقب كل فصل من فصولها و حلها و رصد الدرجات لنفسك و كن قاسيا او امينا بدرجه كبيره فى تقييمك لحلولك 
(المقصود من الخطوه الأخيرة ان تتأكد من معلوماتك و ان تتعود على اسئلة من ممتحنين لا تعرف فكرهم و لا اين تركيزهم تماما مثل ما يحدث فى الأمتحان الحقيقى)
5- حل اسئلة برنامج ريتا مع التنويع بين knowledge areas و process groups
و قد وضعت وصلة ال 4shared فى اول الموضوع لكى نستفيد منها جميعا 

و بالله التوفيق

شكرا للجميع مرة اخرى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 يناير 2009)

تهانينا القلبية 


باسمي
وباسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب

اقدم اسمى ايات التهاني 
لاخينا الفاضل حامد الجمال

لاجتيازه اختبار ادارة مشاريع محترف Pmp


ونسأل الله له وللجميع الخير والتوفيق
في كل خطوات الحياة 


ونبارك لك حصولك على الشهادة القيمة
ونتمنى عليك ان تتواصل معنا في ملتقاك وملتقانا
ملتقى المهندسين العرب
لاعطاء خبرتك في مجال اجتياز الاختبار




ملتقى المهندسين العرب
​


----------



## virtualknight (18 يناير 2009)

الف مبروك مع تمنياتي باستمرار نجاحاتك.


----------



## حامد الجمال (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا للجميع 
وشكرا للمشرف المتميز و الجميل نهر النيل 
و انا تحت امر جميع الأخوة فيما يخص اجتياز الأمتحان


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (21 يناير 2009)

حامد الجمال قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير
> و شكرا لكم
> بالنسبه للطريقه
> 1- الأعتماد على الله فى كل شىء (التوكل)و حسن الظن به
> ...




شكرا يا اخى على هذا التوضيح بس ممكن طلب بارفاق الكتب التى قمت بتوضيحها مش شرط رفعها حتى الروابط بتاعتها حتى نسير على نهجك ان شاء الله .
مثا كتاب ريتا سواء الشرح او التمارين & كتاب
hil+amcom 
​


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (21 يناير 2009)

الف مبروك يا هندسة وعقبالنا


----------



## حامد الجمال (22 يناير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/44891230/50a9a848/michael_newell__amacom__-_preparing_pmp_exams.html?s=1
كتاب لأسئلة جيد جدا و ساعدنى فى الأيام قبل الأمتحان


----------



## حامد الجمال (22 يناير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/54923948/c74973fd/rita_mulcahy_pmp_2005_1_.html?s=1
كتاب ريتا
او الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/65385354/3ccbe30d/PMP_Prep-Rita_Mulcahy1.html?s=1


----------



## حامد الجمال (22 يناير 2009)

ملفات بها مراجعه و شح لبعض العلاقات الهامه


----------



## حامد الجمال (23 يناير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/67034453/798755d8/101_Questions_for_the_PMP_Formula_Study_Guide.html?s=1
اسئله على العمليات الحسابيه


----------



## حامد الجمال (23 يناير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/51488094/797d9cd/pmp_sample2_QA.html?s=1
اسئله جيده


----------



## حامد الجمال (23 يناير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/68986944/fabebad2/PMP_Questionnaire.html?s=1
اسئله


----------



## حامد الجمال (23 يناير 2009)

اسئلة
مفيدة ان شاء الله


----------



## حامد الجمال (23 يناير 2009)

فى المنتدى موضوع باسم (كورس شامل)
به روابط ل13 فايل pdf لكتاب hill
و هو كتاب مختصر و مفيد و انا طبعت منه الأسئله و اجاباتها و كذلك 2 minute drill
key exam information
و قرأت proffessional responsability بالكامل
عموما هو كتاب مفيد


----------



## حامد الجمال (23 يناير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...5&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=100


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 يناير 2009)

كل الشكر اليك اخونا الكريم م حامد الجمال

وتم اضافة الموضوع بالمكتبة المتخصصة لادارة المشاريع


جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حامد الجمال (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا مشرفنا العزيز 
جزاك الله كل خير
و زاد الجميع بسطة فى العلم
سوف احاول ارفاق كل ما توفر لدى ان شاء الله فى القريب العاجل 
فعذرا على تأخرى 
دمتم سالمين


----------



## حامد الجمال (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هذا هو كتاب amacom
اسف على التأخير


----------



## حامد الجمال (25 يناير 2009)

http://avaxhome.ws/search?category_id=5&sort=date&commit=Go&q=pmp
رابط لموقع و بحث عن ما يخص pmp
و كتاب مراجعة به 240 سؤال 
بالتوفيق


----------



## ابونور سمور (25 يناير 2009)

الف مبروك على النجاح وانشاء الله الى احسن وتسلم على جهودكم واعضاء المنتدى الغاليه


----------



## alsoory (25 يناير 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك وعقبال جميع الأعضاء


----------



## حامد الجمال (25 يناير 2009)

هذا الكتاب طبعت اسئلته و اجوبتها و ذلك اخر 50 سؤال
جيد جدا


----------



## حامد الجمال (25 يناير 2009)

الجزء الرابع و الأخير ن الكتاب السابق


----------



## lovestory2202 (26 يناير 2009)

*استفسار هام جدا*

الاخ العزيز حامد مبروك النجاح
س . لو اعتمدت على كتاب ريتا + pmp fast tarck+كتاب cram
هل هذا كافي للنجاح وشكرا


----------



## ابن العميد (27 يناير 2009)

الف الف مبروك يا هندسة وعقبالي يارب انا شغال بدرس حاليا ال pmp وقربت اخلصه وادخل الامتحان دعواتكم لي


----------



## حامد الجمال (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا lovestory2202
اضف الىذلك كتاب pmbok
و ستكون كافيه للنجاح
ان شاء الله


----------



## قلم معماري (27 يناير 2009)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق والنجاح دائما


----------



## lovestory2202 (27 يناير 2009)

*استفسار اخر*

الاخ العزيز حامد شكرا جزيلا لسرعة الرد واسف جدا اذا كانت اسئلتي كثيره .ولكنك تعلم ان الامتحان صعب .نرجو ان يكون لديك بال طويل .
س. لقد تكرمت علينا وحملت ملفات كثيره في الموقع الموقر .
pmp_Sample_Questions_and_Answers.pdf‏ (33.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 41)

http://www.4shared.com/file/44891230...exams.html?s=1
كتاب لأسئلة جيد جدا و ساعدنى فى الأيام قبل الأمتحان​http://www.4shared.com/file/51488094...e2_QA.html?s=1
اسئله جيده​http://www.4shared.com/file/68986944...naire.html?s=1
اسئله​


الملفات المرفقة 

*175_PMP_Sample_Questions.pdf‏** (1.06 **ميجابايت, المشاهدات* ​ 
pmp_sample1_QA.pdf‏ (812.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 14)


هل يمكنك ان تحدد لي ايها اكثر اهميه لان عدد الاسئله الموجود كبير جدا .
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## lovestory2202 (28 يناير 2009)

*اجب يا استاذ حامد*

لازلت انتظر الرد منك يا استاذ حام على سؤالي الاخير.شكرا لك مره اخرى


----------



## حامد الجمال (29 يناير 2009)

الأخ العزيز lovestory2202
اسف على التأخير 
الأسئله الكثيره و المختلفه فى صالح من يستعد لأى امتحان 
لو راجعت تقديراتى below prof
moderately prof
فلابد و ان تخطط لما هو اعلى من ذلك فأنا احسبك و كل ألأعضاء افضل منى ان شاء الله 
خطط ل proficient 
اشترى طابعة صغيره مثل hp1420 سوف تساعدك كثيرا لأنى فعلت ذلك 
اطبع كل ما لديك و ابحث عن كتب اخرى و اطبع اسئلتها و ذاكر ذاااااااااااااااااااكر 
حتى تكتفى ووووووووووو
ربنا معاك 
اى اسئلة انا تحت امرك ( كذلك اى تعليق )و لا يهمكم


----------



## أبو عبد الأله (29 يناير 2009)

مبارك أن شاء الله علي حصول أحدالمهندسين العرب علي pmp وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في حياتك وانتم السابقون ونحن أن شاء الله بكم لاحقون شهر 4 وهو موعد أختباري ، ولاتنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## yakoot100 (31 يناير 2009)

الاخ الكريم الاستاذ حامد الف الف الف مبروك النجاح وعقبال يا رب الدكتوراةبس ممكن اعرف من حضرتك مكان الاختبار فى مصر وازاى اسجل واحصل على ال36 ساعة وكمان انا قرأت ان لازم تكون حاصل على 2500 ساعة فى ادارة المشروعات مع العلم انى مهندس تنفيذ دفعة2002نفعنا اللة واياكم والمسلمين بالعم النافع والدعاء الصالح وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lovestory2202 (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا من القلب لكل اعضاء المنتدى وللاستاذ حامد خصوصا على تجاوبه الرائع


----------



## حامد الجمال (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا لمباركتكم لى و عقبال الجميع
الأخ ياقوت انا نفس الدفعة 
المكان فى مصر سوف ابحث عنه 
الساعات ليس من الضرورى ان تكون ادارة بحته 
فقط ساعات عملك 
عندما تتقدم لأمتحان pmp سوف تكون مثل السيرة الذاتيه تماما معلومات صحيحة
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للجميع


----------



## هانوني (2 فبراير 2009)

mabroukkkk


----------



## حامد الجمال (2 فبراير 2009)

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooor
يا هانونى
الأخ عبد الإله ربنا معاك و ييسر لك كل امورك


----------



## bryar (3 فبراير 2009)

مبروك النجاح وبالتوفيق وانني شاركت في دورة تدريبية لأدارة المشاريع عدد ساعات محاضراتها (35 ساعة) وهل استطيع التقديم للأمتحان للحصول على شهادة pmp وهل لديكم اية معلومات عن وجود مراكز للأمتحان في كردستان العراق مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حامد الجمال (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا bryar
تستطيع ان تتقدم فى اى وقت ان شاء الله 
لكن كن على استعداد للإمتحان 
اقراء الموضوعات و كل ما لديك مرة و 2و3
حتى يكون كل شىء فى راسك
و بالتوفيق
بالنسبق لكردستان فلا اعرف اى شىء عن مراكز امتحانات بها
و لكن سوف اسأل عن الأقرب لك


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (4 فبراير 2009)

متشكرين جدا على هذة الكتب الاكثر من رائعة وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
الف الف شكر 
والف مبروك مرة ثانية على نجاحك فى pmp
اخوك / احمد خليل


----------



## حامد الجمال (26 فبراير 2009)

*دعوه للعاملين فى الأمارات*

Invitation



The Arabian Gulf Chapter of the Project Management Institute (PMI-AGC) will be conducting a Project Management Professional (PMP) Certification Preparation ‘Low-Fee’ Seminar, consisting of ten “10 evening sessions”, as follows: 


¨ 7-11 & 14-18 March 2009 – total of 10 evening classes from 6:30 till 10:00



The seminar will be held at the Cassells Hotels, Abu Dhabi , United Arab Emirates



Seminar Fees are Dhs1,500/ and Dhs2,000/ for PMI members and non-members, respectively.


This seminar will allow the participant to earn the 35-Contact Hours and meet the PMI Education Requirement for the PMP Exam. The seminar is based on the 3rd Edition of the PMBOK. 

The objectives of these sessions are to help participants to: understand the PMP Certification requirements, prepare for its Certification Exam; and learn the skills, concepts, techniques and tools that will help participants to successfully manage their projects. For additional information, please see attached Flyer that includes the Course Outline. 

The trainings will be conducted by Volunteer PMP’s instead of Professional Instructors. These volunteers would share their valuable experience and knowledge in their areas of expertise while covering the PMBOK material. The PMBOK 3rd Edition (paper back) and Q&As for PMBOK Guide booklet are available for sale to applicants who would like to get copies of the same. To order, please refer to the attached Registration Form. 


To REGISTER: please fill up the attached Registration Form and send it to PMI-AGC at salim.bhuria#aramco.com or fax a copy to (+966-3) 873-5020. If you are sending the form by fax it is important that you include and write legibly your e-mail address for future communication with regard to your participation to the workshop. 


Deadline for registration is on 04th March 2009. Note: The Chapter shall have the right to stop accepting applications prior to the registration deadline if the required number of participants for the seminar is met. 

For further information about the seminar you may contact Dr. Ahmed Samy ahmed.s.abdelrahim***********; Mohammed Samir mohamad.samir***********; or PMI-AGC Secretariat on (+966-3) 873-4751; or e-mail: salim.bhuria#aramco.com.



Best Regards, 



Mohammed A. Hammad
VP of Certification & Education 
PMI-Arabian Gulf Chapter







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 فبراير 2009)

مبروك يا استاذنا 
م /محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## lovestory2202 (8 مارس 2009)

الاستاذ حامد السلام عليكم
حسب علمك هل تقدم احد للامتحان pmp في الايام الماضيه . وكيف هي النتيجه .


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (8 مارس 2009)

Congratulations my brother 
I hpe we will be all behind you
regards


----------



## حامد الجمال (8 مارس 2009)

: إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون " نزل الفيلم الدنماركى " فتنة" الذى يسخر من الحبيب نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حان الوقت لنقاطع المنتجات الدنماركية بصدق وجدية 1.6 بليون مسلم يستطيعون ضرب الاقتصاد الدنماركى ارسل الرسالة الى اكبر عدد من المسلمين فاذا سألك الله ماذا فعلت لنصرة نبيك ؟ تستطيع الاجابة اللهم فاشهد انى اجتهدت وبلغت8:00 مساء 6/3/2009 عاهدنى ماتمسحها قول (لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله) 05:56 ص 3/8 إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون " نزل الفيلم الدنماركى " فتنة" الذى يسخر من الحبيب نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## siwael (8 مارس 2009)

أخى العزيز. 
مبروك على النجاح, 
كنت اود ان استفسر كيف ستستفيد بهذه الشهاده, فى حياتك المهنية, أو بالاخص ما هو العائد منها, 
شكراً, 
لو تكرم ان تتصل بيى : 
وائل : 0122662812
شكراً مرة اخرى..


----------



## bryar (9 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونحن جدا شاكرين لك جهودكم العظيمة في الحقيقة لم تبخل علينا بأي شيء ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## نايف الشمري (12 مارس 2009)

مبروك يا حامد
وبالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله


----------



## mido885 (15 مارس 2009)

مشكورين إخواني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (26 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك النجاح وبالتوفيق ودعواتكم فانا في مرحله الاعداد للاختباروبرجاء توضيح كيفيه التقديم للاختبار وما هو المطلوب وكم ياخذ من الوقت مع تمنياتي للجميع بدوام التوفيق وجزاك الله خيراوجميع اعضاء المنتدي المحترمين


----------



## akhalil (29 مارس 2009)

Thanks a lot brother Hamed, Allah blesses you
Ahmed


----------



## yakoot100 (4 أبريل 2009)

يا اخى ممكن ترفع كتب ريتا مرة اخرى


----------



## yakoot100 (4 أبريل 2009)

برجاء اعادة رفع كتاب ريتا مرة اخرى وجزاكم اللة خيراً


----------



## yakoot100 (5 أبريل 2009)

يرجى اعادة رفع كتب ريتا لحاجتى الية


----------



## الجابري (5 أبريل 2009)

الف مبروك وللامام
ارجو من الله ان يسر لنا امرنا وامرك


----------



## alaa eldin farag (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومبارك عليك وليك ونفع الله بك الإسلام والمسلمين قول أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## بودى59 (20 أبريل 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## حامد الجمال (20 أبريل 2009)

الأخوه الأعزاء 
وجدت هذا الكتاب المفيد للجميع بأذن الله


----------



## أسامة م ز (20 أبريل 2009)

ألف مبروك يا أخ حامد وأنشاء الله عقبال الmba ولا شو رايك ؟ شو ناوي أنشاء الله بعد الشهادة هي؟
أنا أيضا أجتزت الإمتحان والحمد لله وذلك يوم الخميس الماضي، أتمنى أن يبدأ بيننا التواصل لأنني أفكر كيف سنبدأ بتطبيق المهارات هذه بالحياة العملية

أخوك أسامة


----------



## حامد الجمال (20 أبريل 2009)

مبروك يا اسامه
انا اتمنى التواصل مع الجميع 
و ان لم يكن من خلال التليفون او اللقاء الشخصى 
فليكن من خلال منتدانا العزيز لتمتد الفائده للجميع
و عن نفسي فأنا ابحث عن عمل لدى شركات او مكاتب متخصصه ف الأداره و لكن التراجع الأقتصادى جعل الوضع صعب فهل من افكار عندك او عند ألاخوه الأعضاء
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5816298/66e01630/PMP.html


----------



## khalid goher (20 أبريل 2009)

:20:الف مليون مبروك وربنا يوفقك, ياريت لو تقدر تفيدني في كيفية الدخول في مجال دراسة ادارة المشاريع الهندسية واعداد دراسات الجدوى وادارة الوقت :11:,ارجو اعطائى فكرة عن كيفية البداية ومتطلبات الدراسة للوصول الى درجة الماجستير.ياريت نقدر نتواصل ,الف مليون تاني :20:


----------



## محمد ملك (2 مايو 2009)

انا سعيد جدا بالمشاركة معكم و لكن اود ان اسألكم عن الوقت الكافي قبل دخول الامتحان فانا بدات المذاكره مع بداية الكورس 25-3-2009 و انتهي الكورس 18-4-2009 و حددت ميعاد الامتحان يوم 27-5-2009 و لكن هل هذه المده كافية بصفتكم خبرة في هذا الموضوع و علما اني يوميا اذاكر لمدة 5 ساعات و لكن خائف جدا ممكن المساعدة


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (2 مايو 2009)

ألف مبروك ونفع الله بك


----------



## حامد الجمال (3 مايو 2009)

الأخوه خالد جوهر -محمد ملك-ابودانه 
شكرا لكم جميعا 
بالنسبه للدراسات العليا لابد من الرجوع للكليه او ادارة الجامعه التى تريد الدراسه بها يا 
خالد 
الوقت الازم قبل دخول الأمتحان لا يحدده غيرك يا محمد و انت قد حددت ميعاد الأمتحان فعلا فلا بد لك من حل اسئله كثيره من مصادر متعدده و قد وجدت الرابط ألأخير فى ردى السابق فحاول تنزيل الأسئله و قم بحلها و الله معك و هو الموفق 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5816298/66e01630/PMP.html
شكرا لك يا ابو دانه 
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## نايف الشمري (7 مايو 2009)

مبروك

وشكرا جزيلا على الملفات


----------



## haliomar (7 مايو 2009)

مبرووك أخي نريد منك
متطلبات التسجيل للامتحان وخطواته اذا تكرمت بالتفصيل مكان الامتحان و طريقة التسجيل و هل شرط دورة تدريبية قبلها وما الى ذلك 
مع الشكر


----------



## f2009 (12 مايو 2009)

استاذ حامد الجمال ،،، جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## engiraqi (13 مايو 2009)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (23 مايو 2009)

ألف ألف مبروك و تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## lody33 (5 يونيو 2009)

الف مبروك وعقبالنا ان شاء الله


----------



## mohdelmatteet (6 يونيو 2009)

ألف مليون مبرووووووووووك ووفقك الله لكل خير وإلى الأمام دائماً


----------



## mohdelmatteet (6 يونيو 2009)

ألف مليون مبرووووووووووك ، كإننا نجحنا كلنا ، ربنا يوفقك لكل خير دائماً


----------



## ibrahim_mohd (29 يونيو 2009)

برجاء ارسال pmbok guide fourth edition على الايمال الخاص بى لصعوبة تحميلة وجزاك الله خير
[email protected]
شكرا


----------



## مهم (30 يونيو 2009)

مبروك يابش مهندس وانا انشالله ببدا فى الدوره قريبا


----------



## حامد الجمال (1 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا
الله يبارك فيك يا مهم
الزميل ابراهيم اليك هذه الوصله 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4867935/4200dd27/PMP.html

و انا نقلتها من موضوع للزميل essa2000eg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140087.html
جزاه الله كل خير عنا و بالتوفيق


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك و مزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## حامد الجمال (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس طاهر 
كل سنة و الجميع بخير


----------



## civilawey (7 نوفمبر 2009)

سلامو عليكم :
الف مبروك 
لو تسمح قولى انت اخذت الدورة فين


----------



## ahmedafatah (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## حامد الجمال (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس civilawey
شكرا 
و انا حضرت 10 محاضرات فى كلية دبى dubai men,s college
كانت منخفضة التكاليف 

مهندس ahmad hassan 
شكرا لك و عقبالك ان شاء الله


----------



## سعد البجيدي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ حامد
ألف ألف مبروك
وربنا يوفقك

هل الملفات التي قمت بتنزيلها في الموقع تصلح لمن سوف يكون إختباره على كتاب الـpmbok الطبعة الرابعة

ومرة ثانية ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## حامد الجمال (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ سعد البجيدى
شكرا لك و عقبالك ان شاء الله
الملفات دائما صالحه لأنه لم يتم حذف اى اجزاء من الطبعة الثالثة و لكن حدث عليها بعض التعديلات 
و ابحث دائما عن الجديد فى داخل المنتدى 
وفقك الله دائما


----------

